# Intraoperative Laryngeal Nerve Monitoring



## jwangerin (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm new to otolarngology coding and need some help with an op report

Procedure performed was a partial thyroidectomy with-
 Intraoperative ultrasound and
Intraoperative laryngeal nerve monitoring x2 hours

Can anyone help me with the ultrasound and nerve monitoring codes?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mburke81 (Nov 11, 2010)

Code 95920 is an add on code however the surgeon cannot bill for this, it must be someone other than the surgeon or co-surgeon.    Good luck


----------

